# Lexington, VA gaming group



## Carpe DM (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi all:

I'm moving to Lexington, Virginia.  (That's near Staunton, moderately near Waynesboro, and about an hour from Roanoke and Harrisonburg).

I'm starting up a gaming group; we have several players lined up.  More is better.  

About the GM:

I (the GM) am a published gamer (who isn't, these days?) and have been GMing for over 20 years.  I have already run four successful campaigns in this gameworld.

About the Game: 

The games are for mature, friendly players who are into creating fantastic stories.    The focus of the games is on creating memories for players to take home and tell again and again, not intra-party shenanigans or griefing.

The campaign will be D&D 3.5 and will, I hope, reach from first into epic levels.  

Drop me an email at jofairfi[at]indiana[dot]edu if you're interested, or post here.


----------



## Carpe DM (Aug 31, 2007)

Just bumping again.  The game has begun, but new faces are fantastic.

cheers,

Carpe


----------



## Sethvir1 (Sep 12, 2007)

If you still have room, I would be interested in talking to you about your game.  I live in Fishersville, VA, a short drive from Staunton, VA

Thanks and look forward to hearing from you.

Thanks

Sethvir


----------

